# Alienbee vs Einstein



## sam_justice

I've been looking at picking up an Alienbee for daytime shoots as it's the one thing I'm struggling with at the moment as I never have enough power.
The alienbees are nice and inexpensive but the Einstein advertised on the site isn't too pricey either 
Paul C. Buff - Einstein
but the consistency of the light seems incredible, no (apparent) colour cast across power range and consistent lighting comparable to profoto gear. Has anyone used one?


----------



## bhee321

i could be wrong.. but i believe that the 2 brands are made by the same company.  but i've see more people with alienbees..


----------



## Village Idiot

sam_justice said:


> I've been looking at picking up an Alienbee for daytime shoots as it's the one thing I'm struggling with at the moment as I never have enough power.
> The alienbees are nice and inexpensive but the Einstein advertised on the site isn't too pricey either
> Paul C. Buff - Einstein
> but the consistency of the light seems incredible, no (apparent) colour cast across power range and consistent lighting comparable to profoto gear. Has anyone used one?


 
First of all, how long until you can get an Einstein? They've had issues with them apparently melting from what I hear and they're already on V2 of a product within the first year of it actually making it into consumer's hands. The Einstein has been rumored to be ready for release (by Paul Buff himself) for probably about 2 years already.

And I haven't used one, but you choose either consistency or speed and I'd take any comparisons done by Paul Buff with a grain of salt. Whens the last time you've seen Profoto or Broncolor post a comparison of their lights to PCB's products on their website? People still trust their careers with Profoto and Broncolor despite the fact that there's no compelling chart on their respective websites saying why their strobes are the best in the business...


----------



## SpeedTrap

I use to own a set of Alien bees, I use to.
I got rid of them, and went with a much higher end lighting system.  A did some good work with the bees, but they were not standing up to the abuse I put them through.  My new lights are metal housings with very precise controls, I have never been happier.  
If you are going to use these in a home studio or for light work, they are fine but if you are going to use them for much more than that look at others.


----------



## Derrel

The new Einstein flashes are IGBT flashes, which stands for insulated gate bipolar transistor. There are a few, and I mean a few, other IGBT flash units made. This method of regulating flash output does allow for very consistent flash color temperature, across a broad range of power output levels AND, as a huge, huge added bonus, it keeps the flash durations very brief, even at full power. An excellent thread detailing how IGBT works, and some of its benefits, can be found here. A few to share **nsfw**? [Page 1]: Lighting Technique Forum: Digital Photography Review

Village Idiot raises an important point: the Einstein flash has been "almost ready to ship" since George Bush was president. Seriously. But it has been excuses, excuses,excuses, and blame shift, blame shift, blame shift. In his older years, Mr. Buff's passionate personality has lead to some very odd behavior with his own forum, shutting that down in spite after receiving criticism about product delays and product shortcomings, etc,etc. I mention this because Paul C. Buff is a company that seems to depend largely upon one, single man, not "the company".

I looked at the Einsteins recently....specs look good...really good...price seems too high to me though. $500 per light is more than I want to pay, but then, I want six lights.


----------



## sam_justice

Hmm I did think it sounded too good to be true, profoto are just so expensive for someone not doing it as a full time job. Are there any mono lights you guys can recommend?


----------



## table1349

Derrel said:


> The new Einstein flashes are IGBT flashes, which stands for insulated gate bipolar transistor. There are a few, and I mean a few, other IGBT flash units made. This method of regulating flash output does allow for very consistent flash color temperature, across a broad range of power output levels AND, as a huge, huge added bonus, it keeps the flash durations very brief, even at full power. An excellent thread detailing how IGBT works, and some of its benefits, can be found here. A few to share **nsfw**? [Page 1]: Lighting Technique Forum: Digital Photography Review
> 
> Village Idiot raises an important point: the Einstein flash has been "almost ready to ship" since George Bush was president. Seriously. But it has been excuses, excuses,excuses, and blame shift, blame shift, blame shift. In his older years, Mr. Buff's passionate personality has lead to some very odd behavior with his own forum, shutting that down in spite after receiving criticism about product delays and product shortcomings, etc,etc. I mention this because Paul C. Buff is a company that seems to depend largely upon one, single man, not "the company".
> 
> I looked at the Einsteins recently....specs look good...really good...price seems too high to me though. $500 per light is more than I want to pay, but then, I want six lights.





How about 6 of these Derrel? Broncolor Minicom 80 - 600 W/S 31.415.07 B&H Photo Video


----------



## mwcfarms

I just got a set of Alien bee's for at home use but have had the flu so haven't had a chance to play. Will let you know how these work out. Hopefully the work well for the price.


----------



## Sachphotography

Why not a couple of these?

Broncolor Para 170FB Reflector Umbrella 33.484.00 B&H Photo


----------



## sam_justice

mwcfarms said:


> I just got a set of Alien bee's for at home use but have had the flu so haven't had a chance to play. Will let you know how these work out. Hopefully the work well for the price.



How are they working for you? Interested in seeing results!




Sachphotography said:


> Why not a couple of these?
> 
> Broncolor Para 170FB Reflector Umbrella 33.484.00 B&H Photo



I need to win the lottery..


----------



## gsgary

Idon't think you can buy them in the UK, if you have them shipped they will be 110volts i beleive plus by the time you have paid taxes it probably wont be worth it, have you looked at Lencarta


----------



## sam_justice

I'll check them out when I get home. If I got alienbees I would mainly use them for outdoor shooting. I think speedlights are more than adequate (personal preference) for indoor shooting really.


----------



## Joem

I have been a loyal Paul Buff follower and buyer since 1984 - and those all work today in my pro arsenal. New Einstein came yesterday. These things just work and i don't have to win the Lotto to play.

Been a pro for 34 yrs. I need to earn money with my craft not spend foolishly on overpriced gear.

joe
Ez Flash Photography Workshop


----------



## Village Idiot

That's why I like to spend wisely on professional gear.


----------



## Lorin

Paul C Buff's ring flash broke down on me after 5 photo sessions new- Charged over a $100 dollars to have it shipped back for job.&#8232;&#8232;&#8232;I highly recommend against this product and its lousy customer service.&#8232;  I own the ring flash for a little over a year. It broke down on me on a job a few days ago. Specifically, the capacitor blew up.
I had to pay $21 to have it shipped back for repair out of state.&#8232;I need a ring flash the end of this week for a job. I called them and told them my situation and the best, Lori the VP of customer service did was offer to air ship for $89.
I have now paid over $100 one quarter of the original sales cost to have them ship it for a faulty piece of equipment.&#8232;I suggest if you are looking for a ring flash to pay more and not have it blow up on a job.


----------



## KmH

Paul C. Buff, the company that sells Alien Bee and White Lightning strobe lights, has a long standing reputation for having great customer service.

No company can please every customer, every time.


----------



## table1349

KmH said:


> Paul C. Buff, the company that sells Alien Bee and White Lightning strobe lights, has a long standing reputation for having great customer service.
> 
> No company can please every customer, every time.


:thumbup: +1

Anyone that says the customer is always right has never worked in retail.


----------



## 12sndsgood

My AB400 had issues I sent it back and they had me a new one within a weeks time.  Total cost to me was like $12 shipping.  I was super happy with there turnaround. Heck It took longer to get  when I bought it originally.


----------

